# Fiber Mills



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

I have three fleeces I might send away to be processed. One is a raw coopworth, and the other two have been washed before. The ramboullette and a border liester. I'm probable never going to want to do all of these myself. The ram is very fine.

Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Mrs. Jo - WIHH posted a thread with a video showing what she got back from Blue Hills Alpaca Fiber Mill. 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/fiber-arts/513669-look-what-i-got-back-mill.html


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Okay, here's a few mini-mills to look at. The first one is Gurdy Run since they are the ones I use, but they may not be the best mill for you. I send them angora fiber in minimum 5# batches and they mix in Merino and silk.

How much do your individual fleeces weigh? Most mills (although not all) have a minimum size requirement. Zeilger's (or however their name is spelled, there's only one who's name starts with "Z") has a minimum of twenty or thirty pounds, I think it was. Green Mountain spinnery is also a high minimum size requirement type of place. But, there's all sorts of mini-mills out there these days.

The last several links are for equipment, in case you want to get a carder and do your own or set up a fiber mill of your own.

The video is of a "spinning mule" which is a different method of spinning yarn. It is supposed to have a more handspun feel to it than the more common "ring spun" yarns.


http://www.gurdyrun.com/mill.htm

http://www.superior-fibers.com/
http://www.newaimfibermill.com/OrderForm.pdf
http://www.legacylanefibermill.ca/price_list.html
http://aspinningpeddlersfibermill.com/services
http://www.frogcreeksocks.com/farm-mill-store#spunfiber
http://www.lambandwool.com/
http://www.stillriverfibermill.com/page.php?7
http://www.oasisfarmfibermill.com/contact.htm
http://www.zwool.com/
http://www.gttsfibermill.com/
http://rachalpacafarm.com/
http://www.strambafarmalpacas.com/
http://www.millcreekfiberworksinc.com/#!page3/cee5
http://www.yampavalleyfiberworks.com/natural-fiber-milling/
http://www.ovnf.com/
http://www.creeksidefibermill.com/
http://wildwestfibermill.com/
http://www.argylefibermill.com/index.htm
http://www.themillmeadowlands.com/services/
http://www.midwestfiber.com/mills.html
http://www.saltcityfiberworks.com/Services.html
http://www.bluehillsfibermill.com/
http://www.hamptonfibermill.com/index.html
http://www.stonehedgefibermill.com/
http://www.spinderellas.com/cost.html
http://bartlettyarns.com/
http://centralvirginiafibermill.com/id57.html
http://www.customwoolenmills.com/
http://www.spinnery.com/index.php/custom-processing
http://mill.echoviewnc.com/sites/all/themes/echoview/images/FiberPriceList-A-6-28-13.pdf
http://www.morningstarfiber.com/pricing.htm
http://www.kansasfiber.com/fiber-mill/fiber-processing.html


http://duncancarders.com/duncan-carder-order-page/
http://www.fibermillingequipment.com/
http://www.minimills.net/
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CG2hG1SLdoQ[/ame]


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

When I've had fibers processed I used this place. They don't have a website apparently. They do not use carding oil, and card into clouds, or they did last time I had anything processed by them.
Quail Hill Farm & Carding CO
Quail Hill Farm And Carding Co,
11707 Quail Lane
Yuba, WI 54634 - View Map
Phone: (608) 528-4640


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Mrs Jo- I recommend Blue Hills Fiber Mill- NO minimum poundage required (some mills require 40 pounds) and they are *THE most economic I have found*. Since they are only in Wisconsin, shipping is cheaper- who could ask for more?

If I only wanted clouds instead of roving, I would use Dakota Card (Kelly Knipsel).


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Zeilinger's require's five pounds. That's if you just want roving. If you want yarn, they need a lot more. Use whichever mill is closest to you, unless you know they have a bad reputation. Make sure you skirt them very well.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

C&M Acres in Maxwell, Iowa is a new mill that opened up several years ago. They specialize in Alpaca, but I've sent them all kinds of different wools to process.

http://cmacres.com/


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I have used http://www.stonehedgefibermill.com/ for years.... they do great work turning wool into roving and their prices are really good.


----------

